# spl box for an yukon



## powerpunchhx2 (Jun 4, 2011)

i need help with an box for an 2000 yukon it needs to be for spl or groundpound.the subz are 2 sa 8 4ohm dvc.and saz1500d amp i really dont have an clue on how to do this box so i need some blue prints


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

win isd, bass box pro, or get one of those pro boxes.

personally i like the way suvs can get sound from down-firing a sub at a 3/4" piece of mdf.

also you have the third row seat mounts that you can remove 4 bolts from and bolt a box to the floor for extra vibration-canceling.


----------



## mcbuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

there is a guy who posts as vmann on the forums i have built 6 or 7 boxes he has designed in hornresp and always been happy hit him up great guy i will pm ya also


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

if its strictly for spl, i say find the resonant frequency of the car and tune close to it. only recommend for burps... 
if you want it to play daily and hit hard, i say about 2^ with a port tuned to around 36-40 hz


----------

